# Bee go usage.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Any body use this product and a fume board to remove honey supers?

What about the other one the name excapes me right now?
Any thing that works as well that may not bee on the market for bee use?

Been pulling the supers by my self this year and doing it one frame at a time is takeing for ever.

Not intrested with the cost of fuel in going to all the out yards and lifting all the supers and placeing excape boards. Then going aback a day or two latter to lift those supers for removal a second time and removing the excape boards too.


 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Honey robber and bee go are used at halloween on the front porch of your worst enemy, or pour down a skunk's den to run them out. They wouldn't be able to stomach the stink.

Bee-quick, on the other hand, smells nice and works great on a sunny day.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I can actually comment on something I've used. I made two fume boards and lined them with flannel material and used bee gone. (Tried to order Bee quick but on backorder). This worked slick. The first super we pulled we used a blower to get the bees out and this was a disaster. I agree bee quick smells MUCH better so next time I will be prepared and order early.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe I shouldn't post this here, as this isn't the for sale thread, but I have a few bottles of bee quick, if anyone needs some.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

bee go works real well better than the more friendly smelling alternatives

but it stinks and seems to impregnate the skin i have been pulled over on 2 occasions now by CHP and asked what the smell was

i spilt a teaspoonfull in the back of my truck about 2 weeks ago and it still
reeks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the information. How is a fume board made? Is it mostly an intercover lined with flannel?
I also take it that whhat I want is Bee Quick reather than Bee Go or Honey Robber.

 Al


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

more like a migratory lid rim with a layer of bird wire then a piece of towel
then a metal cover painted black.the bird wire keeps the towel material
from drooping down onto the honey super and contaminating with bee go.
the lid rims are about 1.5 inces high and fit exactly on top of the size box
you are using.not telescoping.

when you first put on "mats"its a good idea to start bees moving down
with a little smoke first then either putting "mats"on crooked or elevated
on one side this helps to avoid "drunk" bees.bees which are overcome with
bee go fumes and can no longer move and end up dying.

carbolic acid was used but was contaminating honey and has been banned
for bee removal but it was very effective


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

damoc said:


> bee go works real well better than the more friendly smelling alternatives
> 
> but it stinks and seems to impregnate the skin i have been pulled over on 2 occasions now by CHP and asked what the smell was
> 
> ...


I'll take 90% efficiency anytime for the 1000% better smell and after effects.


----------



## VA.Hillbilly (Jun 14, 2008)

I use bee go it works great even if it dont smell that great


----------

